# Paid bicycle parking



## thomas (19 Dec 2009)

Does anywhere in the UK offer some sort of paid bicycle parking, in city centres, or near shops...etc.

I wouldn't want to ride my bike into town and leave it locked up (even with a few good locks on it), but would pay a nominal amount per hour to have it securely locked away where only I could access it. Somewhere where the weather wouldn't get to it, etc. Somewhere where I wouldn't need to take a lock!!

A bit like a car park, but for bikes. Even if it was a couple quid an hour, that would still work out cheaper for me than getting the bus if I just wanted to pop into town, and I would prefer to cycle anyway.

Would anyone else be willing to pay for properly, secure bike parking. I accept there is always a risk...but I'll pass on leaving my bike in the elements in the bit where there's no CCTV and no one gives a toot.


----------



## Norm (19 Dec 2009)

thomas said:


> Would anyone else be willing to pay for properly, secure bike parking.


*Norm raises hand enthusiastically*


----------



## thomas (19 Dec 2009)

I was kind of tempted to contact the Norwich car parks...but I'm sure the idea would just get shot down. They could remove just *one* car parking bay and fit at least 3 bikes in that area.

Maybe each bike could go in an individual cage, which requires some sort of pin code which the owner sets/randomly set and given on a ticket. I don't know....


----------



## Norm (19 Dec 2009)

Gunwharf Quays, under the Spinnaker tower in Portsmouth, has motorcycle parking which provides solid points to which you can anchor your bike and has lockers to put your kit into. And motorbikes park there free of charge. 

Not exactly what you were looking for but it shows that some companies might consider such things commercially viable.


----------



## gavintc (19 Dec 2009)

I was in Germany recently and had to get a train to the airport from a smallish provincial town. I noted that at the station were lots and lots of bike boxes which I presume you could rent. So, it works in other countries rather well.


----------



## marinyork (19 Dec 2009)

Bike lockers are routinely vetoed.

We might end up with an indoor parking facility to park your bikes here at a new bike shop etc. They may charge, I just hope they aren't too greedy.


----------



## Coco (19 Dec 2009)

Scotrail have them as well. about 3 or 4 at my local station. I don't think you have to pay for them.


----------



## gaz (19 Dec 2009)

they have bike lockers in some of the car parks in croydon. never used them but they look secure enough.


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2009)

The Mud Dock (bike shop) in Bristol offers bike parking and showers - I've never used them so can't comment.

http://www.mud-dock.co.uk/bikeshed/31_philosophy.html

can't see how much it costs on the website.


----------



## wafflycat (20 Dec 2009)

Thomas - in Norwich, at the main bus station there's a 24hr secure bicycle parking facility. Covered too. Here's the number:-

*0344 800 8003*

http://www.norfolk.gov.uk/consumption/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=3621


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Dec 2009)

summerdays said:


> The Mud Dock (bike shop) in Bristol offers bike parking and showers - I've never used them so can't comment.
> 
> http://www.mud-dock.co.uk/bikeshed/31_philosophy.html
> 
> can't see how much it costs on the website.



Prices are here -> http://www.mud-dock.co.uk/bikeshed/32_costs.html


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2009)

Slightly OT..

I have a CycleWorks VeloSafe at work which costs me £1 per month!

More than good value


----------



## thomas (20 Dec 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Thomas - in Norwich, at the main bus station there's a 24hr secure bicycle parking facility. Covered too. Here's the number:-
> 
> *0344 800 8003*
> 
> http://www.norfolk.gov.uk/consumption/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=3621




ohh!!  I never knew that. When I'm back in Norwich I will go see what it is like! Should be good, as I really want to cycle to Sainsburys and that is only a minute or two away  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hilldodger (20 Dec 2009)

Like Leicestr Bike Park you mean?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leicester_Bike_Park





thomas said:


> Does anywhere in the UK offer some sort of paid bicycle parking, in city centres, or near shops...etc.
> 
> I wouldn't want to ride my bike into town and leave it locked up (even with a few good locks on it), but would pay a nominal amount per hour to have it securely locked away where only I could access it. Somewhere where the weather wouldn't get to it, etc. Somewhere where I wouldn't need to take a lock!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisc (20 Dec 2009)

Didn't realise there were places like this in the UK. Only seen them in the Netherlands before. Encouraging.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2009)

How about something like the Tokyo Bicycle Parking Facility!


----------



## Chrisc (20 Dec 2009)

Here's a secure bike park in Delft. 50c a day, manned parking. You get a ticket, the other half of which is tagged on your bike and he collects it for you when you present your ticket.






Other options for residents only.


----------



## chap (20 Dec 2009)

Unfortunately, my knowledge on these matters is restricted to my home, the Capital. Although, should ou ever find yourself here on business, you can find secure bike parking at the following locations:



London Bridge
 Finsbury Park
For more info go to the TFL page: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/11947.aspx


----------



## wafflycat (20 Dec 2009)

thomas said:


> ohh!!  I never knew that. When I'm back in Norwich I will go see what it is like! Should be good, as I really want to cycle to Sainsburys and that is only a minute or two away  Thank you!!!!



Most welcome!


----------



## thomas (20 Dec 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Most welcome!



Have you used them? I can't find any photos or other information on them which is a shame. I've seen where they are on the map.

Wish I'd made this thread 3 months ago  Oh well, another year and a half (at least) to enjoy them.


----------



## wafflycat (20 Dec 2009)

thomas said:


> Have you used them? I can't find any photos or other information on them which is a shame. I've seen where they are on the map.
> 
> Wish I'd made this thread 3 months ago  Oh well, another year and a half (at least) to enjoy them.




No, I've not used them, and not seen up close. Where they are are at the main bus station. Across the road from the cafe part & bus stands is a YMCA/YWCA? and just to the left of that is a big sign donating the secure bike parking to the left.


----------



## thomas (20 Dec 2009)

wafflycat said:


> No, I've not used them, and not seen up close. Where they are are at the main bus station. Across the road from the cafe part & bus stands is a YMCA/YWCA? and just to the left of that is a big sign donating the secure bike parking to the left.



Yep, I saw where they were on the map. Oh well, I'm back around the 9th Jan so will check it out then. I'll take my helmet camera so I can take a video/show some photos 

Hopefully I will have to register or something for a code...rather than just bike parking behind a wall


----------



## Cab (21 Dec 2009)

There are some pay-for lockers in one of the two underground bike parks in Cambridge. Jesus Lane.


----------



## skrx (21 Dec 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Like Leicestr Bike Park you mean?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leicester_Bike_Park



I found the prices for that (£1 a day, longer period tickets available).

"The Bike Park has space for 120 bikes and is Britain's largest secure bike parking facility."


----------



## Davidc (21 Dec 2009)

I'd certainly be prepared to pay at the station when I'm using the train, or for overnight near home if I didn't have my own.

As for shopping - I'm prepared to rely on a good lock and a loud alarm.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Dec 2009)

"The Bike Park has space for 120 bikes and is Britain's largest secure bike parking facility." 

And is soon to be expanded. Plus there's talk of two more, smaller ones, opening too.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Dec 2009)

Davidc said:


> I'd certainly be prepared to pay at the station when I'm using the train, or for overnight near home if I didn't have my own.
> 
> As for shopping - I'm prepared to rely on a good lock and a loud alarm.



the good thing about the bike park is that you can pop back and leave a full pannier there and carry on shopping, or leave all you wet weather gear on the bike knowing it'll be there when you return.

Also, they'll dry stuff off for you if it's raining!


----------



## dan_bo (21 Dec 2009)

GBH cycles in manchester- 0161 831 9339- will put your bike in thier cellar for the day for a very, very reasonable cost. Unfortunately it's only open from 10am so it's just for shoppers really.


----------



## Slim (4 Jan 2010)

The London Bridge bike park sounds good.....

http://www.onyourbike.com/stylesheet.asp?file=7_1_1_cycle_park


----------



## bauldbairn (4 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> Scotrail have them as well. about 3 or 4 at my local station. I don't think you have to pay for them.



Just noticed these at Larbert Station, near Falkirk. Likewise - don't know if you have to pay....good idea none the less?


----------



## Coco (4 Jan 2010)

Saw this on the Scotrail web site:



> ScotRail have recently installed cycle lockers which are provided free of charge at certain stations for customers who intend to complete their onward travel by Rail.
> Stations with the free facility currently are:
> 
> Blantyre, Cambuslang, Chatelherault, Hamilton West, Kirkhill, Larkhall, Newton, Rutherglen.



Not sure what that means for Larbert. Perhaps they just haven't updated their website.
Also noticed this:


> ScotRail Cycle Rescue - 08000 717 212
> 
> When you travel on ScotRail services with your cycle intending to cycle to your final destination we want you to be sure you get there. If you are unable to complete the cycle portion of your journey as a result of an accident, vandalism or an irreparable breakdown to your cycle, ScotRail Cycle Rescue will ensure you and your cycle (if appropriate) are transported either to your destination for that day, providing this is on the Scottish mainland, or to the nearest ScotRail served station where you can get an onward train service. In the event that an incident occurs late in the day you will be transported to the nearest Scottish city where you can find overnight accommodation and an onward train service the following day and, if appropriate, repair facilities for your cycle.



Anyone used this?
Full details here


----------



## marinyork (4 Jan 2010)

This is true more generally of transport interchanges.


----------



## Piemaster (10 Jan 2010)

Nearest thing I've found locally is a set of sheffield stands in a couple of bays opposite the attendants office in a multi-storey.


----------



## Riverman (10 Jan 2010)

Ideally, you'd want a system that logged when each space is being used. Then have the system update an online database 

Users could then go to a website to book a free space.

This will mean you don't turn up in town only to find all the spaces are being used.


----------



## marinyork (10 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:


> Ideally, you'd want a system that logged when each space is being used. Then have the system update an online database
> 
> Users could then go to a website to book a free space.
> 
> This will mean you don't turn up in town only to find all the spaces are being used.



It's not really a problem that exists at the moment. 

There's two lots of semi-secure cycle parking in the city centre here in two car parks I don't use them though. We're waiting for our cycling hub at the railway station and a trial plan to offer a proper secure facility.


----------



## Riverman (10 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> It's not really a problem that exists at the moment.
> 
> There's two lots of semi-secure cycle parking in the city centre here in two car parks I don't use them though. We're waiting for our cycling hub at the railway station and a trial plan to offer a proper secure facility.



Where do you live?


----------



## marinyork (10 Jan 2010)

Riverman said:
 

> Where do you live?



I live in Sheffield. We're not getting as grand a hub as Leeds or the London ones but it's gratefully received. The secure trial in the city centre has been delayed and a bit shaky but I should find out in the next 2 weeks whether it'll go ahead in 2010.


----------



## thomas (12 Jan 2010)

When this ice shifts/i feel better/run out of food I will find out what the norwich ones are like


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> Scotrail have them as well. about 3 or 4 at my local station. I don't think you have to pay for them.



You rent them through SPTE. When i had one, the chap who ran the scheme was about to retire and was wondering when the anti-terror boys would have them removed.

sorry - hadn't read the whole thread. there are many more lockers than the ones that are mentioned above as being free. you used to be able to get a list of the vacant ones on the web.


----------



## redfalo (26 Jan 2010)

Those bike stations ("Fahrradstationen") are quite common in Germany (and the Netherlands, I suppose) . In Germany they are usually located at the local train station and not only offer paid and secure bike parting. You can also rent a bike there and get your bike repaired. According to Wikiperia in 2006 70 cities had such a bike station (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradstation). Often they are run by carities in conjunction with the council , the local job center and the bike club ADFC (similar to the CTC, I suppose). Those bike stations are often used as a means to provides jobs for the long term unemployed. Private run bike stations seem to be the exception rather than the rule. Since 1995 the state government of North Rhine Westfalia for example has a government programme which subsidizes such station. There is an interesting document on the internet with several statistics and pictures (text is in German, I´m afraid) http://edoc.difu.de/edoc.php?id=AR3QDNHI
In London, I think a similar thing exists at the Finsbury Park station and the London bridge station.


----------



## thomas (30 Jan 2010)

wafflycat said:


> Thomas - in Norwich, at the main bus station there's a 24hr secure bicycle parking facility. Covered too. Here's the number:-
> 
> *0344 800 8003*
> 
> http://www.norfolk.gov.uk/consumption/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=3621




I went yesterday and asked in the bus station about it. The lady said it was a bricked building opposite the bus station cafe/help desk bit and that you need to ask a security guard to let you in.

A bike lock is still required, as someone could get access to your bike and think...hmmm, I'll have that!

But, it is inside so nice and dry....and if you need to get a security guard, hopefully it makes your normal bike thief less interested.

I've not seen what it is like inside yet, but may cycle down to go to Sainsburys later this week/next. I'll have my helmet camera so might even be able to post a video of the experience 

Sounds pretty easy to use and decent. I'm a happy bunny


----------



## thomas (3 Feb 2010)

okay!! So I ran out of wine last night and needed to go to Sainsburys. The Norwich secure cycling parking seems quite good. It's not very big, but it wasn't really that full so didn't matter.

I'd feel comfortable leaving my bike there. Just gotta ask a security person to open it up for you, then lock up as normal.

There were a couple of people smoking near by...and it didn't smell like anything they bought at the newsagents


----------

